# Premiere XL4 Lifetime and 2 Minis



## NeuroDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm done with Xfinity and cut the cord. I don't need my TiVO equipment anymore so the following is up for sale:

- Premiere XL4 (TCD758250) w/ Lifetime Service - Upgraded Nov 2019 to 4TB HD
- TiVO Mini x2 (one TCDA92000 and one TCDA92000)
- TiVO Remotes x4

All of the above for $200 plus actual shipping costs from 98332.

I'll also take $50+shipping for everything, but with the original 2TB HD (I keep the 4TB WD drive). I upgraded the hard drive because the original WD Green drive was going bad; the machine would still run and record, but the recordings would skip, jump, and pixelate frequently. I was still able to use mfscopy to copy the system from the old drive to my new drive which is how I upgraded.

I'm also selling locally on Craigslist and FB Marketplace.


----------



## jrwahl (Apr 28, 2020)

Am I correct in thinking that this equipment would only work for someone who also has Xfinity?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

jrwahl said:


> Am I correct in thinking that this equipment would only work for someone who also has Xfinity?


It would work with a cable card (and require a cable card), so would work for other providers as well as Xfinity (Frontier/ Verizon FiOS, Cox, or other cable providers).

It would NOT work with an over-the-air antenna if you wanted to use it for that.


----------



## jrwahl (Apr 28, 2020)

terpfan1980 said:


> It would work with a cable card (and require a cable card), so would work for other providers as well as Xfinity (Frontier/ Verizon FiOS, Cox, or other cable providers).
> 
> It would NOT work with an over-the-air antenna if you wanted to use it for that.


Thanks for the info. Does that apply to the minis as well? I've seen it stated in a few places that people were unable to add a used mini to their Tivo account because the mini originally came from a cable company?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

jrwahl said:


> Thanks for the info. Does that apply to the minis as well? I've seen it stated in a few places that people were unable to add a used mini to their Tivo account because the mini originally came from a cable company?


Unless it was cable company provided hardware the minis should be usable anywhere but would require a supported device to actually provide service from (a 4 tuner device such as Premiere XL4, or a Roamio, Bolt or Edge).


----------



## Fil131 (May 19, 2020)

terpfan1980 said:


> Unless it was cable company provided hardware the minis should be usable anywhere but would require a supported device to actually provide service from (a 4 tuner device such as Premiere XL4, or a Roamio, Bolt or Edge).


Yup should work on either Moca from the DVR or hardwired ethernet network or with data over power adapters. Everything has a TiVo service number that would just need to be transferred to the new owners account and good to go.


----------



## Michael Richard Lettiere (Jun 7, 2020)

Check DM


----------



## NeuroDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry for the very late reply. I wasn't getting notifications from the site that there were responses. I've sold the set.


----------

